# Nintendo Wii



## GB (Jan 23, 2009)

Who here owns a Wii or has played with one? I know very little about them. What can you tell me? What games are the must haves? What about accessories? Are there any you really need. What about Wii fit? 

Please educate a Wii dummy.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

I know nothing about it except what's been shown on TV.  The nursing homes in my area are using it as an exercise-type tool for their residents.  Seems to be well received by them.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 23, 2009)

We have one with the fit. I like the sport games, you can have 4 people playing tennis, golf etc.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2009)

OH GB.... you know I'm not allowed to like the WI!   X-BOX is the way to go!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2009)

Cade and Carson have just about everything and love it..They love to get mommy and daddy involved..I'll find out all the things they have from Cade. He is staying here tonight..
kademsa


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Jan 23, 2009)

Got the Wii love the wii
got the wii fit too. love it too.

Must haves:

Wii Sports: Comes with a controller.  Its a good buy.
Carnival games:  Just alot of fun


I cant remember the other games that I really enjoy but the wife likes, 
American idol, mario party 8, open season and a few others.

the wii fit is cool.  a decent work out.  and it makes it fun and you can unlock 1 where you can do the exercise and watch tv.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2009)

A little birdy told me I am getting one tomorrow so I am kind of excited. I like the idea of the fit. If you are going to be in front of the TV then you may as well get a little exercise while there.


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 23, 2009)

My sister has the Wii fit and my kids have tried it - They all rave about it - My sister also lost 5 pounds the first week she got it. I am getting one with my tax return!!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2009)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> you can unlock 1 where you can do the exercise and watch tv.


Talk to me about this GRK. What do you mean you can unlock 1? So I can do the Wii fit exercises while having regular TV on? Would it be a picture in picture type thing?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

GB said:


> A little birdy told me I am getting one tomorrow so I am kind of excited. I like the idea of the fit. If you are going to be in front of the TV then you may as well get a little exercise while there.



"Happy birthday, to you!!"


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Katie


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

My children have a Wii. We all love it. We play tennis and bowling and golf. It is cool that we can all four play at the same time. There are so many different kinds of games that there's definately something for everyone. It's almost impossible to find something that three teenagers can agree on LOL, but they all love the Wii. I have a skiing game that's pretty cool (I'm not good at it yet though). One of my daughters has a fishing game that she loves, and my son is into all these Japanese games. There is something for everyone. I think I'll go play some tonight when I get off work. It's a great way to relax.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Jan 23, 2009)

GB said:


> Talk to me about this GRK. What do you mean you can unlock 1? So I can do the Wii fit exercises while having regular TV on? Would it be a picture in picture type thing?


 

ok so you first start out able to do lets say 4 yoga poses, 4 strength excerises, 3 balance and 3 areobic.

and you get better at those you unlock others then eventually there is 1 where there are noises from the wiiremote telling you want to do in the step areobics, run, etc...


----------



## ironchef (Jan 23, 2009)

Mario Kart rocks. If you liked playing the one for SNES, the Wii version is like that one on steroids.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 23, 2009)

*I bought my grandson a Wii for Christmas a year ago and we had a lot of fun with it.  It came with 4 games, bowling, baseball and two others and we found it addictive.  This year I got him the Guitar Hero with several instruments.  THAT one is hilarious and more fun than you can imagine.  The technology behind it is mind boggling.  My daugher ( his mother)  added the Wii Fit but I've never seen that one.   She loves it. 
*


----------



## homecook (Jan 23, 2009)

I got a Wii for Christmas this year and it is a riot, especially when the grandkids are here. We have the sports: baseball, tennis, bowling and boxing. Dh also got me the Iron Chef and Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader. They are all alot of fun! He's supposed to be getting me the Fit which I did ask for. 
We have 2 controllers, 2 numchucks (for boxing) and the charging station. 
Hope you enjoy it!

Barb


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2009)

GB, you are going to absolutely LOVE the Wii. The Wii Fit rocks too. There are tons of different games and things on there and you can use it as a "personal trainer" too if you like. There are strength, balance, aerobic and yoga things on the fit. You can also get other games that utilize the Fit board. 

The games that come with the Wii are a blast too. The baseball, bowling, tennis and golf are awesome, but I completely suck at the boxing. Madeleine (who's birthday is also tomorrow) creams me every time I try it out. 

If you are looking for serious party fun look into the Guitar Hero world tour for Wii and get the drums, bass, guitar and microphone. Its a party all on its own. A bit $$$ though.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 23, 2009)

Just be careful!! We were playing tennis one time (myself, son, 2 cousins) and I went to swing and socked my son in the back of the head. I hit him pretty hard and we had to take a break for a little. Good thing he is tough, if it was one of the cousins we wouldnt have been playing again that night.


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, when they say you need room, believe them. I smashed my hand on a wall playing tennis. Major ow.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2009)

Alix said:


> Yep, when they say you need room, believe them.


I guess I need to buy a new house to accommodate my Wii


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL you do have to be careful.  I always fuss at my children about not getting carried away, and I'm the one who ended up nearly breaking the ceiling fan while we were playing tennis.  We have to keep the dogs and cats out of the room when we play too, for their own protection.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 23, 2009)

So - those of you who have it, where did you buy it?  I've gone thru 2 Christmases & 1 birthday trying to get one for my husband, & every place I try is always out of them & can't guarantee when they'll be getting more.  I can see Xmas, but an April birthday??  And the problem with shopping too early is that many stores have a limited return time - even if the electronic item turns out to be defective.

But I guess I should start shopping now for hubby's April 5th big day. . . .  I just don't know where to start, techno idiot that I am.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2009)

My parents just went out and picked it up today. I have no idea where though. I was passing by the game store in the mall (I think it is called Game Stop) and they had a sign outside saying they have the Wii in stock.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 23, 2009)

I played the wii for the first time over Thanksgiving at our family reunion. I havn't been that sore for a loonng time!

And yeah, I sucked at the Boxing too, but I rock at Tennis!

The residents at the nursing home I work at usually play it about once a week.


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you have a Blockbuster video rental place in the US? They always have them in stock it seems. Otherwise, WalMart or Toys R Us.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 23, 2009)

The only thing I've done on a Wii is handbells on the Wii Music game.  My whole family has played actual bells at some point so we had a good laugh playing the Wii version!  The guys have had fun with it since you can get 4 of them playing at once.


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> I played the wii for the first time over Thanksgiving at our family reunion. I havn't been that sore for a loonng time!
> 
> And yeah, I sucked at the Boxing too, but I rock at Tennis!
> 
> The residents at the nursing home I work at usually play it about once a week.



I actually rock pretty hard at baseball. Once I figured out the pitches and the timing I can't be beat! My arm ached so much after my first marathon session at my sisters! 

And this summer, I made the hula hoop record (over 1000 reps!) and my belly and legs were sooooo sore!


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 23, 2009)

When we got ours it came from GameStop.  I  had to call eveyday to see if they were in stock, and when they finally were I had to drop what I was doing and rush right over.  I was at work, and I remember nearly running over my boss when I got the word they were in stock.  They still sell out as quickly as they come in.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 23, 2009)

Wii is great fun .. mario cart is great .. sports is a blast and so is 
the olympic  games .. just be carefull .. you can wear yourself out 
on one .. first weekend we had ours .. i couldnt move my arms for three days ..


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2009)

Have a wonderful birthday GB!!!!!!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy BDay GB!

My dad's wii rocks!  My mom got it for him for father's day last year.  We play mostly the sport pack that comes with the console.  Get an extra controller and nunchuck right away.  We got the fit last summer - awesome!  The only bad thing is that your mii changes after you do your fitness profile.  I chunked out a little.  My mom is this little itty bitty so her mii passed out!  It was hilarious!  It made the rest of us chunks feel better!


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL to the Mii thing. My nephew is about as buff as they come (karate sensei) and not an ounce of fat. His Mii and fitness profile say he is overweight so his Mii is funny looking!


----------



## mikki (Jan 23, 2009)

What is the average price of one? I've been looking online (ebay) prices seem high.


----------



## momerlyn (Jan 23, 2009)

You will LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! Jeff has one, with the Wii Fit, and my deal with your uncle was that if you are going to schlep me to the frozen north, I need a Wii so I have some way to exercise in the winter that's FUN. I do have it and I love it. 

You can use it in your living room, I think. As long as there is nothing in front of you (I don't recall a coffee table?) and nothing to the side...

Or set it up downstairs. 

My father in law bowled on Jeff's and he bowled a 156 so he re-joined his old bowling league and got up to 187!

Happy Bday Neph!


----------



## JMediger (Jan 23, 2009)

It is pretty funny how it judges you. Even though I'm overweight, my mii age is 25 (I was 35 when I did the profile) because of my balance. My mom's is the funniest though. It will even tell her to go eat a snack from time to time. I wish mine didn't waddle when I walked so much though ... .


----------



## momerlyn (Jan 23, 2009)

mikki said:


> What is the average price of one? I've been looking online (ebay) prices seem high.



Got mine at Costco for $278, I believe.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Aunt M!

I love that story about your FIL. He always got so excited when he would tell me about bowling. I am happy he got back into it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 23, 2009)

Still no one has explained what it dos and how the fit works I am also very interested in the fit. So do you need to get one thing before you get the fit? I'm am totally clueless to this game and how it works.


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2009)

OK this thing is really fun. It took me a while to get used to it, but I am starting to get the hang of it. Rach is starting to be pretty good at tennis too.


----------



## Alix (Jan 24, 2009)

The Wii fit is an accessory to the regular Wii.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the Wii fit, and I also bought myself the Jillian Michaels (from the Biggest Loser) game. Jillian is tough. I told my children that one day, instead of being about fifty or so pounds overweight, I'm going to look so much like Jillian that they won't be able to tell us apart. They laughed, and now my best friend calls me "Jiggelin"


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been looking at purchasing a wii.  The wii fit bundle that I would like to have is between $300 and $400.  My normal exercise MO is to really get into something and then just quit.  There's no telling how many gyms/exercise classes that I have joined and just dropped when I got bored.  I'm afraid the wii fit will be one of those things that I get and then shove into the closet after a while.  So........I was just wondering if those of you who bought the wi back in 2008 or January 2009 are still using and enjoying it.


----------



## Chicks (Apr 16, 2009)

I just got the Wii Fit in March and I still love it.  The games are fun and the personal trainers are designed to be very encouraging.  I acutally look forward to logging on every afternoon for my weigh in (which usually is higher than the day before)  It doesn't yell at you just says that some times it takes longer to reach your goal.  I course it does grunt when you step on the board, LOL.
C


----------



## GB (Apr 17, 2009)

I have not got the Wii fit yet which is the reason I wanted my wii. I hope to get it soon (maybe Fathers Day). I have not been using my wii much though. Mostly I use it for my daughter, but even at that we do not use it often.


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicks said:


> ...course it does grunt when you step on the board, LOL.
> C


 


GB said:


> I have not been using my wii much though. Mostly I use it for my daughter, but even at that we do not use it often.


 
That's what I am afraid will happen if I buy the wii. Now I'm thinking I just need a step-aerobic DVD and a set of steps/risers. Then if I don't hang in there, I'm not out much money. And, I've always kind of enjoyed step aerobics, if exercise can be enjoyable .


----------

